# [solved]how to install ralink rt73 firmware

## skorefish

hello,

i'm trying to install the relink rt73. 

```

 [ 1149.670798] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt73.bin'

[ 1149.670841] rt73usb 1-1:1.0: Direct firmware load for rt73.bin failed with error -2

[ 1149.670846] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware

[ 1227.167144] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt73.bin'

[ 1227.167170] rt73usb 1-1:1.0: Direct firmware load for rt73.bin failed with error -2

[ 1227.167175] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware

[ 2747.360676] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt73.bin'

[ 2747.360701] rt73usb 1-1:1.0: Direct firmware load for rt73.bin failed with error -2

[ 2747.360706] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware

[ 2761.788153] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt73.bin'

[ 2761.788178] rt73usb 1-1:1.0: Direct firmware load for rt73.bin failed with error -2

[ 2761.788182] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware

```

I found this site http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git

What do I have to do to install this into my Gentoo ?Last edited by skorefish on Mon Aug 24, 2015 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

well, do you have that pacakge on your box?

```
[I] sys-kernel/linux-firmware

     Available versions:  20140603 (~)20140809 20140902 (~)20141009 20150206 (~)20150320 **99999999 {savedconfig}

     Installed versions:  20150320(18:55:01 28.03.2015)(-savedconfig)

     Homepage:            http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git

     Description:         Linux firmware files
```

or

extract it from this

https://packages.debian.org/squeeze/firmware-ralink

afaik you maybe need to put hte firmware in a special directory somewhere ...

----------

## skorefish

so I did 

```
emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware 
```

linux-firmware-20150206

```
emerge sys-devel/binutils; ar -x file.deb
```

 so I can see inside the debian package

all right it works !!!    :Cool: 

----------

